

How to Tap the Ripe Mobile Enterprise Segment - dabent
http://gigaom.com/2009/10/22/how-to-tap-the-ripe-mobile-enterprise-segment/

======
haseman
The amazing power of graphs...

Before I started a mobile enterprise anything I'd want answers to the
following questions:

1) Delivery? How are enterprise apps going to be distributed? Right now almost
all mobile software distribution channels are directed at the general
consumer. This, obviously, won't work for enterprise, yet no-one has announced
a solution to this problem. This also brings up the issue of authentication.

2) VPN? Blackberry is the only platform I know of to tackle the problem of
VPNs. As in, within a native application, I can direct traffic over the VPN.
There may be support for this on Windows Mobile...

3) Control: There is no centralized way to control access within 3rd party
applications. My IT department can't lock me out of an app (aside from doing a
full phone wipe, which only happens on the iPhone and the blackberry) they
certainly can't control what I access from within the applications I download.

I'm starting to feel like a broken record online and amongst my friends.
Mobile has a bright future but right now it's got systematic, challenging
problems. Now's the time to start in, but if we move too fast we'll create
another mobile.com bubble.

~~~
dabent
You bring up some very good points, especially with the iPhone. There are
limitations that it has that the Blackberry doesn't. I know my work Blackberry
routes browser traffic through a filter and won't allow 3rd party apps to be
installed.

I've got a friend who's developing enterprise apps for the iPhone and is
dealing with the limitations of that platform right now.

Does anyone know how Andriod addresses the enterprise mobile market?

~~~
haseman
To my understanding thus far...

it doesn't.

